# SKIPJACKS from aberdeen



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I will be going up to Aberdeen 3-1-06 with my brother. We intend to get skipjacks to top off his bait freezer. I hope to bring home extra for my freezer as well. My problem is I have limited space and can only hold on to the extra skipjack for a few days. So anyone from downtown Cincinnati or Northern KY that needs some frozen skipjacks send me an e-mail as to the amount you might need. These fish normally go 10 inches or more per fish.
A donation to help cover my gas to and from Aberdeen would be appricated.
My e-mail is *[email protected] *  
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html

LINKS 4 FISHING INFORMATION AND SUPPLIES
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/links4fishing.html


----------



## Riverfisher (Dec 27, 2005)

make sure your prepared to hunt hybrids if the skips aren't in there
this past week or so they'v been hard to find down there 
we went from catching 40 a trip to 4
but theres usually some bass around to keep you from getting skunked


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be there too. My plan is to try for carp, but if the carp ain't biting, I'll fish for whites, hybrids, skippies, and anything else that swims. I'll be the one with all the strange carping gear.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I got up to aberdeen around 08:45. there were guys in waders at the out flow. I tried my rigs but no Luck. Did catch 1 nice gizzard shad. I decided to walk down around the bank. The one guy in the wader put another skipjack in his 5 gallon bucket as I was going past. He had aleast a dozen very Large skipjacks. I was only able to snag about 15 thinfin shad with my sabiki rig. I then decided to hike up the creek to see if the skips were anywhere up there. I went all the way to the end of the creek . There were 2 guys there just nainilin strippers. Seemed like they caught a stripper every other cast. The hole they were in was only 20 -25 feet long. I went above them and all I did was get snagged cast after cast. I did catch 1 small stripper then my reel stopped working. So I just packed in my gear and hike the mile back to the parking lot. I doubt I will be back up there till next Fall. :F


----------



## Riverfisher (Dec 27, 2005)

went down with kingfisher today as well, one of the two discharges was cold so the fish werent in very well, plus the river temp has gone up a few degrees in the past 2 days, the stripers wouldnt hit anything save a well placed live shad at the mouth, until right at dark for a bit but i think they'v moved out for the most part. it's getting too crouded down there as well i too am going to give the spot a rest.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

it's getting too crouded down there as well i too am going to give the spot a rest. Uh wonder why that is


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey fellas, I've never fished the Ohio River so I have a ? for ya..... What in the world is a "Skipjack"


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, this board has single handedly made this spot way too crowded, too many good posts on here so most of the guys I fish it with have all abandoned it because of the crowds. Will wait until next year and see if its any better, funny thing was is that last year this pot sucked all winter long, no skippies and hardly and whites or stripers, go figure, this year was hot all winter, I can only hope next year and the following wil be scarce years again to thin the crowds out. Its a shame there when you get there at sun up and there is already a dozen folks down there. ( most with no respect at all) crossing lines with 2 oz of lead weight below a sabiki rig and casting 100 yards out across everyones lines, you can forget setting any bottom lines and then there is the boat traffic, most are good and respectful but many anchor right where the shore guys are casting to. It really reminds me of the maumee river, which I no longer attend for the same reasons.
Sorry for the rant but bottom line is if you posted good results here and told your buddies who told there buddies, then dont complain when its so crowded down there.

Fitchin a Bit!
Salmonid


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I used to fish a few times each winter down there too, but I haven't been back since I last saw you (Salmonid) down there. Just the shear number of posts about it and some with lines like "...must have been twenty bank fisherman at times." makes me think it will be too crowded for the rest of this year anyway. Every time prior when I was there, I would see at most 12 people and that was just the last time I was there, ususally there were fewer people, sometimes I was alone.

I too will be curious to see how the bite /crowd is next year.


CW


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I know it's hard not to talk about good skipjack spots, but like Salmonid says, All the attention this spot has got from post has made it almost unfishable from the ammount of people now fishing it.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

please go vote in the poll on the "aberdeen poll thread", im curious as well.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

HUh? You mean there are Skipjack at the Warm Water Discharge @ Aberdeen?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

nope they are all in my bait freezer...lol


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We headed down there yesterday (03-02-06). We usually fish down there a few times a year in the winter. We left Columbus at 4 am so we could get the most out of our day. We arrived at about 6 am and there was 3 cars in the lot. We fished from about 6:30 am til about 7:30 pm. I would say we saw 30 (maybe more) people come and go through out the day. The fishing was pretty slow compared to last week. Water was down about a foot and it was flowing out colder also. I would say the action has turned off. Don't know if its the drop in level, water temp, or the constant pressure it has been getting. We did get 2 skipjack but they were released. Shad were still everywhere.

On a side note, is it common to see people fish rigs down there with 4-6 hair jigs or grubs or whatever? That is an illegal way to fish. Regs. state that you can only fish with a max of 3 hooks on your line. When we were down there last week we saw a guy doing that but yesterday we saw 5 or 6 people with these rigs. They aren't sabaki rigs (which most are illegal in Ohio if not trimmed down to 3 hooks), they were hand tied rigs with only about 4" between each jig. They looked more like a snagging rig than an effective fishing rig. Just wondering, I was half tempted to call the ODNR but they werent catching anything anyways.

Jake


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Would someone tell me what a skipjack is, im not planning on going down there to fish and steal someones fishing hole nor do I intend to ............ I just wanna know what a skipjack is ... please !


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

You can check it out here. Technically it is a kind of herring as you can really tell from the picture.

Skipjack


CW


----------

